# Microsoft Expression Web - Trial Version



## lbevil (Jul 2, 2006)

I downloaded a copy of the Trial Version of MS Expression Web in anticipation that I may need to replace Frontpage. I wanted to evaluate the program. The trial version is supposed to last 60 days. But, when I execute the program, it asks for a product key, even though its a trial version. I have not yet found a way to get the Product Key for the trial version. Any idea's?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

go back to where you download the trial. you can get the trial product key there to activate it.


----------



## Jaxo (Feb 21, 2008)

If your in the market for a new web developing program you should download the free trial of dreamweaver cs3 and give it a go. I have been very happy with Dreamweaver 8.


----------



## lbevil (Jul 2, 2006)

Note to SOBEIT - Thank you very much for your instruction. I had gone through that process once before but I never noticed the Product Key. I've activated it now to give it a try. I took over a website about five years ago that was designed using Frames. The host server that we use has indicated that the use of Frontpage with extensions will not work at some point in the future. I'm a little bit concerned when I have to give up on Frontpage and how I will be able to work with Frames, if at all. The other two websites I manage were not developed using Frames. So, I believe I should be okay there. Again, Thank you for your response.

Note to JAXO - Some friends have recommended I take a hard look at Dreamweaver. As a result, I have also downloaded a trial copy of that program. As I indicated above, I have a concern about this program as to whether it will allow me to continue working with a website developed using Frames. If not, I'll have to completely redesign the website, as the links probably won't work. One of the painful points of working with Frames, to me at least, is the requirement for a Navigation Pane. I recently had to move that website to a new host server and had to go through the process of re-developing the Navigation Pane. Unfortunately, I had not found a way to identify any file of the Navigation Pane so that I could just publish the website to the new server. I had to go back and re-do the Navigation Pane all over again. In comparing Expression Web with Dreamweaver, on a very limited basis, it appears that moving from Frontpage 2003 to Expression Web may be a little more transparent that moving to Dreamweaver. But, right now, I have an open mind and will try to assess which one would work best for the websites I am managing. Thank you very much for your recommendation.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

I have used frontpage in the past but never used any feature that needed microsoft extensions. I used it more for a wysiwyg editor than anything else then went trough the pages and edited them so they would work in other browsers. Point is, anything you do with frontpage extensions can be done with other scripts whether it be additional html, cgi, php or whatever. 

I am now using dreamweaver but to be honest its much more program than I need for a simple site. I am using it because I paid for it  It has a high learning curve and is very expensive. In other words, since you have frontpage, you will be able to get expressions for about 99 bucks. But dreamweaver would be almost 400 bucks. 

Whatever you want to do, both will work. So good luck as you play with them both. 

If you have problems and such with getting things to work, even temporary, post back and someone will help you. Just be sure to post the page link (if within the forum rules) here so the source code can be looked at.


----------



## lbevil (Jul 2, 2006)

SOBEIT - Thanks again for your response. I haven't really learned all the ins and outs of Frontpage. I have a bad habit of learning just enough of a program so that I can use it and keep the websites status quo. I've been led to believe that the various links throughout the website require the extensions. For example, when I develop a group of photos for a new page. I will convert the photos to thumbnails on the page and then move all the photos to an Images folder. When I do that, it establishes links from the page of photos to the Image folder. I tend to do that to keep the "root" directory cleaner. I guess I'm not sure if the extensions are required for that process, but I keep the extensions active on all three websites just in case. I am really hopeful that I will be able to use whichever new program I end up with in the same general manner that I am currenty using. I agree, from what I have seen, Dreamweaver looks like a much higher learning curve moving from Frontpage than Expression Web. And the cost of Dreamweaver is very high as compared to what I will need to pay with Expression Web. Since I voluntarily maintain these websites, I'm not looking to pay a steep price for any upgrade.

Thanks again for your input.


----------



## sue127 (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi,
Just thought I would jump in and add a note.

I posted a problem on Front Page and Spell check yesterday.
I have no idea if Expression Web Beta caused the problem, but it started just after I downloaded the Beta product.

Right now I have no spell check and if I click on the spell check button, Front Page closes. It also has corrupted some of the formating.
If I look at the page in Expression it is fine, and when I open Front Page, it is completely screwed up.

I can not get Front Page working! Will try again today.
Sue


----------



## lbevil (Jul 2, 2006)

Hi,

I've used Expression Web a couple of times to access two of my websites and it worked fine. I haven't tried to use Frontpage since doing that. Maybe I should do a quick check. If I note a similar problem, I'll advise.

I just jumped off and accessed one of my websites with Expression Web and made a change. I saved the change, exited and called up Frontpage 2003. I accessed the same website and page with no problem. So, it would appear that Expression Web is not the source of your problem.


----------



## Jaxo (Feb 21, 2008)

lbevil,

For cost difference and that it sounds like your not getting paid for the site updates I think you are right to go with expression. Hard to warrant the cost of Dreamweaver CS3 at $400 vs $100 upgrade.

Good luck and let us know what you think of expressions when you get to playing with it.


----------



## lbevil (Jul 2, 2006)

Hi Jaxo,

I've been playing around with Expression Web these past few days and it is almost the same as Frontpage, or so it seems. I just finished going through the process of posting a Newsletter to one of the websites and it was almost identical to Frontpage. The main difference, Expression Web does not provide a Preview option - or at least I haven't found it yet. So, I jumped off and checked it using my browser and it looks good. So, I'm pretty much sold on Expression Web as a replacement for Frontpage. I was able to browse the internet and found a location that I can purchase the Expression Web upgrade for $71.95. So, I decided to go ahead and order it.

I tried Dreamweaver a few times and couldn't get it to access the website. It would appear to connect, but each time it said it could not locate a file. So, I couldn't do anything online. I'm sure there is a fix for that, but haven't taken the time to check it out yet. For the difference in cost, I plan to stay with Expression Web.

Thanks.


----------



## lbevil (Jul 2, 2006)

Well, I decided to go ahead and install the retail upgrade version of Expression Web. When I started the install, I was advised to uninstall the Trial version first. So, I backed out and tried to uninstall the trial version, using the Add/Remove command in the Control Panel. It would not uninstall. So, I decided to delete the files in the Expression Web folders and re-try the installation program. But, I keep getting an Error 1402. It cannot open a specific key in the Registry. So, I used a Registry Cleaner and tried again. It still can't get by that registry key not being able to unlock or open. I have tried everything I can to locate any program residue but haven't hit on it yet. I am now unable to install either the trial version or the retail version. Any suggestions?


----------



## lbevil (Jul 2, 2006)

I just determined that my problem with Expression Web also applies to Frontpage 2003 and Microsoft Office upgrades. I tried to reinstall those programs, as a test, and I am getting the same error as with Expression Web - an error 1402 - stating that it can't open a registry key. Now, I'm wondering if I will have to reinstall Windows XP to solve my problem. I must have done a doozy when I deleted some files that I thought were solely aligned with Expression Web. I may have to move my question over to Windows XP. Any thoughts?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

try turning off your antivirus before installing


----------



## lbevil (Jul 2, 2006)

Hi Sobeit:

Thanks for coming back. I use Panda Internet Security 2008 and I disabled it and tried to install Expression Web. It failed aagain. The error 1402 I received addresses a key in the Documents and Settings folder on my c: drive. The last few area of the error message indicating it cannot open a registry key is: \Classes\.jpe\OpenWithList\ois.exe. This is the same error message whether I try to install Microsoft Office, Frontpage, or Expression Web. So, I've screwed up something that is common to all three. I'm debating whether I should attempt to re-install Windows XP.
Regards.


----------



## lbevil (Jul 2, 2006)

SUCCESS

I finally found the answer to my problem of not being able to install the retail version of Expression Web. I went to www.microsoft.com and went into the OFFICE area and did a search for Error 1402. It yielded several different situations and one of them clicked. It addressed the Error 1402 and not being able to open a registry key. I was asked to go back to the entire error printout and use regedit to access the specific key. Onec I was there, I selected Edit at the top of that window and then selected permissions. Once I was at the specific key, I was told to enter the Object "Everyone"  then select full control. The first trime I did that, I failed to restart the computer and it didn't take. The next time I went through the same process and re-started the computer. It took that time. I then installed the program and it completed satisfactorily. Whew! I was getting tired of that problem. Thanks for all the suggestions along the way.:wave:


----------



## Jaxo (Feb 21, 2008)

:4-clap:

Congrats!


----------



## JosephJL (May 16, 2009)

lbevil said:


> Well, I decided to go ahead and install the retail upgrade version of Expression Web. When I started the install, I was advised to uninstall the Trial version first. So, I backed out and tried to uninstall the trial version, using the Add/Remove command in the Control Panel. It would not uninstall. So, I decided to delete the files in the Expression Web folders and re-try the installation program. But, I keep getting an Error 1402. It cannot open a specific key in the Registry. So, I used a Registry Cleaner and tried again. It still can't get by that registry key not being able to unlock or open. I have tried everything I can to locate any program residue but haven't hit on it yet. I am now unable to install either the trial version or the retail version. Any suggestions?


----------



## JosephJL (May 16, 2009)

My problem is exactly like yours, except I don't get any error code. When I tried to remove( 0r change) in Control Panel the trial version it gives me a 1 second blue window and then dissapears. I tried a few times w/o success ( I was able to read top of blue window: C:\Program Filess\Common Files .... but nothing worked. Somebody told me your problem is .NET Framework 3.5, remove it. I did that but when I tried to install MS Expression full version (hoping this would help to remove trial). The program asked to first install .NET Frame Work 3.5. I did , but I cannot install full version or remove the trial version
I never had problem with CS3, Dreamweaver and Front Page installation. Frustration
Please HELP! ( I have Win XP SE)


----------



## lbevil (Jul 2, 2006)

lbevil said:


> SUCCESS
> 
> I finally found the answer to my problem of not being able to install the retail version of Expression Web. I went to www.microsoft.com and went into the OFFICE area and did a search for Error 1402. It yielded several different situations and one of them clicked. It addressed the Error 1402 and not being able to open a registry key. I was asked to go back to the entire error printout and use regedit to access the specific key. Onec I was there, I selected Edit at the top of that window and then selected permissions. Once I was at the specific key, I was told to enter the Object "Everyone" then select full control. The first trime I did that, I failed to restart the computer and it didn't take. The next time I went through the same process and re-started the computer. It took that time. I then installed the program and it completed satisfactorily. Whew! I was getting tired of that problem. Thanks for all the suggestions along the way.:wave:


Hi,

This is how I solved my problem with the installation of Web Expressions. I now use it occasionally, by use Frontpage most of the time.


----------

